# Intermittent ESP, Suspension and TPMS fault NOW RESOLVED



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've recently had my battery run completely flat due to my Blackvue camera that I'd wired to be permanently powered. The Blackvue is now wired to only be on when the car's in use and my battery's fully charged and turns the engine over quickly again.

Since this issue I've intermittently had my ESP, Suspension and Tyre Pressure Monitoring System fault lights remain on when starting the car. On occasion these lights will go out and the systems work correctly but, more often than not, they don't.

I've scanned the car with Vag-Com, on various occasions and get slightly different errors each time but there seems to be an intermittent communications fault with the Haldex AWD controller that seems to also upset the TPMS and the suspension.

I've checked the inside of the Haldex controller connector and all seems clean and dry. I found some damaged insulation on a twisted pair cable, under the rear seat, and hoped this to be the fault but unfortunately it wasn't. I've tried three different batteries on the car, just in case, and this also makes no difference.

Interestingly, if the fault lights don't come up then all's well for as long as I drive the car but if they come on when I next start it, the systems concerned won't work.

I wondered it cranking the engine was upsetting things so now turn the ignition on and wait to see if the lights go out before I crank the engine - Sometimes they do but more often they don't.

I think my next port of call is going to be to replace the Haldex controller but if anyone has any experience of, or advice on, this kind of problem, it would be much appreciated.

Here is the more informative of the Vag-Com scans that I've done (Ignore the radio coding error as it's always been like that).


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Friday,28,February,2014,18:44:06:57228
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5 (x64)
Data version: 20121222

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 14 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 47 4C 52 55
56 77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J171008553 Mileage: 107400km/66735miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-----
Address 01: Engine Labels: 022-906-032-BDB.lbl
Part No SW: 022 906 032 HE HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1.1G 6784 
Revision: --H02--- Serial number: AUX7Z0F8FNI0F0
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 55ABC3DFFCDEDAB022A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 047 F HW: 02E 927 770 AE
Component: GSG DSG 070 1166 
Revision: 04507000 Serial number: 00000608140839
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 1B3F95E7DA7A4CC0D4E

No fault code found.

--------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 HW: 8J0 614 517 
Component: ESP MK60E1 0130 
Revision: 00H51001 
Coding: 0026177
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: EAD10023C5A0E5481F8

2 Faults Found:
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 107363 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.28
Time: 06:59:24

Freeze Frame:
Count: 0
Count: 12293
Count: 8202
Count: 42752

01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 14
Mileage: 107187 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.23
Time: 15:21:29

Freeze Frame:
Count: 128
Count: 13061
Count: 8204
Count: 41728

-------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None
Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 S HW: 8J0 820 043 S
Component: J255 Klima 1 Zone 0060 
Revision: 00H07002 Serial number: 00000001010945
Coding: 1049606
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 366964534198F1A8CB0

No fault code found.

--------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-279-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 H HW: 8P0 907 279 H
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1802 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000006215340
Coding: B1060E8380141C0003180000180000000009EE075A250802
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 428108831D505D08778

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AU354 H06 0060 
Coding: 00064784
Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. Labels: 8P0-907-376.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 910 376 HW: 8J0 907 376 
Component: J250 Raddaempfung 0040 
Revision: --H12--- Serial number: 190DPH 6180101
Coding: 0000012
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: ECDD063BCF54FB786D4

1 Fault Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 17
Mileage: 107354 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.27
Time: 18:32:09

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.12 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Voltage: 4.99 V

---------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 959 655 HW: 8J0 959 655 
Component: -t Airbag 9.43 H02 0020 
Revision: 93H02002 Serial number: 0036K0007Z5X 
Coding: 0011636
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: F9F32F6FB0065ED0E62

No fault code found.

---------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F HW: 8P0 953 549 F
Component: J0527 H34 0070 
Coding: 0014141
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 4183078F185646106E2

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H06 0030

No fault code found.

--------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY7.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H20 0070 
Revision: D0H20003 Serial number: 2248F003002395
Coding: 0113418
Shop #: WSC 00732 210 84967
VCID: 3163574FA8F6D6909E2

No fault code found.

------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 J HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H12 0160 
Revision: H12 Serial number: 32001068218069
Coding: FF0F03CA67004101
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2E594C33B9C8C968830

1 Fault Found:
01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 107363 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.28
Time: 06:59:23

----
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 F
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0115 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3065524BA3FCDF9891C

No fault code found.

---
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 C HW: 8J0 920 980 C
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H20 0070 
Revision: D0H20003 Serial number: AUX7Z0F8FNI0F0
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3163574FA8F6D6909E2

No fault code found.

----
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 HW: 8J0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H11 0660 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZBZ7G3506871
Coding: 0619715
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: E6C97413D1B8C1283B0

3 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 107107 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.22
Time: 17:25:03

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 107100 km
Count: 2202
Clock: 17:24

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
 Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 107107 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.22
Time: 17:24:43

02005 - Coding Pin 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 107107 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.22
Time: 17:25:03

-----
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 8P0-959-801-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J8 959 801 B
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0050 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3C7D767B7FB42BF83D4

No fault code found.

----
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 8J2 909 143 B
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.155 H07 1807 
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3065524BA3FCDF9891C

No fault code found.

----
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8J0-959-433.lbl
Part No: 8J0 959 433 
Component: KSG H06 0070 
Coding: 9890300201182D290505489AD637
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: F3EF1D47926A2480ACE

Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

Part No: 8J0 951 177 
Component: DWA-Sensor H03 0020

No fault code found.

---
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 A HW: 8J0 035 223 A
Component: J525 Amp High H03 0070 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000000087
Coding: 0046117
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2241A803FD107D08178

No fault code found.

----
Address 4C: Tire Pressure II Labels: 8J0-907-274.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 907 274 HW: 8J0 907 274 
Component: J502 RKA+ H04 0130 
Coding: 0614100
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: EFE71137FE420060486

3 Faults Found:
01316 - ABS Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 20
Reset counter: 56
Mileage: 107187 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.23
Time: 15:21:30

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0005
Voltage: 12.00 V
Temperature: 11.0°C
(no units): 0.0

01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 54
Mileage: 107363 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.28
Time: 06:59:23

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0001
Voltage: 11.80 V
Temperature: 4.0°C
(no units): 0.0

01324 - Control Module for All Wheel Drive (J492) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 56
Mileage: 107187 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.23
Time: 15:21:29

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0001
Voltage: 10.20 V
Temperature: 11.0°C
(no units): 0.0

----
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 8P0-959-802-MAX1.lbl
Part No: 8J8 959 802 B
Component: Tuer-SG H02 0050 
Coding: 0000565
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 3D7B7B7F64AE22F00AA

No fault code found.

---
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000025
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 2953BF2F8026AE50562

Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul links H03 0010

Part No: 8E0 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH03 0010

No fault code found.

----
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.lbl
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 HW: 8J0 035 192 
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H11 0660 
Revision: 03S Serial number: AUZBZ7G3506871
Coding: 0619715
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: E6C97413D1B8C1283B0

3 Faults Found:
00858 - Connection; Radio ZF Output to Antenna Amplifier 
007 - Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100111
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 107107 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.22
Time: 17:25:03

Freeze Frame:
Mileage: 107100 km
Count: 2202
Clock: 17:24

01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 107107 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.22
Time: 17:24:43

02005 - Coding Pin 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 6
Mileage: 107107 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.02.22
Time: 17:25:03

---
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 F HW: 8P0 862 335 F
Component: FSE_255x BT H21 0190 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 00000000349632
Coding: 0011322
Shop #: WSC 06335 000 00000
VCID: 39736F6F70861ED0262

No fault code found.

End


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

peter-ss said:


> I've recently had my battery run completely flat due to my Blackvue camera that I'd wired to be permanently powered. The Blackvue is now wired to only be on when the car's in use and my battery's fully charged and turns the engine over quickly again.


Not that I can really add much to reply, but did you wire in Blackvue dashcam with / without the power magic pro?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I did but if you left the car wouldn't start if I left it for more than a couple of days.

The Blackvue takes more power than I expected at around 0.3A


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

peter-ss said:


> I did but if you left the car wouldn't start if I left it for more than a couple of days.
> 
> The Blackvue takes more power than I expected at around 0.3A


Cheers for the reply. Was curious as I plan to go down the Blackvue route, but that may have to be revisited if the power saver is still draining battery charge.

Hopefully someone with TT knowledge can help with your issue.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Just to clarify; My Blackvue was wired directly to the 12V supply without a power saver fitted.

It's now wired to the supply that comes on when you unlock the car and goes off when you lock it again.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Peter,

I wonder.... would these systems all share the same mass connector? Voltage: 11.80 V... seems a bit low to me.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe so.

I'm struggling to get ElsaWin to work at the moment; it's installed but won't display any wiring diagrams!

I've just given all of the fuses and relays a 'wiggle' and in doing so have discovered a reasonable size capacitor in the fuse box, under the bonnet.

I wonder if this is a smoothing capacitor and whether my recent fiddling with batteries may have damaged it?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes seems to be a smoothing capacitor. I guess it's required close to the all the electronics as the battery is too far away to smooth out all peaks in the power supply.

Can't imagine that it will damage very easily. In home audio capacitors get more of a shock than in a car. In my NAD amplifier there are 4 of them, 10.000uF @ 80Volts. When I switch it on, the living room lights show a brief dip....

And if it were damaged, engine CPU and so on may not run properly either. Does it show signs of pressure build up?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've not removed the capacitor, as I'm not certain how it's fitted, but it looks ok from the top.

I get the impression from the faults that the AWD is the start of the problem and is then upsetting the TPMS and suspension.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Capacitors usually break at the top when they blow up. So I think that can be ruled out.

I'm trying to read the electrical diagram...

All these components don't seem to share the same earth point. So it's not like one point went bad.

But given the low-ish voltage, I'd focus on that first. I can't imagine all going bad at the same time. Must be something that they have in common.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

On further investigation I found that I couldn't always see the Haldex Controller, with Vag-Com, so focussed my attention on that, which did turn out to be the cause. After being quoted £891.24 for a new one from Audi, I was fortunately able to fix it.

I removed the controller and on close examination could see that there were areas of the case seal that didn't look too good.



On starting to gauge out the seal it was soon apparent that things were worse under the surface.



I carefully removed all of the seal and prised off the lid to reveal the problem - As you can see, damp had got in and started to corrode the circuit board!



I removed the board and set about cleaning the the board and the casing, as best as possible, to find that the damage wasn't actually that bad.



I also didn't like the way that the board external connections were only a push fit.



So I soldered each one.



And on reassembling the unit it didn't look too bad.



I then tested it to find that my intermittent fault had now become permanent so had a closer look to find a damaged track.



I repaired it by soldering in place a piece of wire between the two sides of the board.



This time it worked so after a short time on the radiator (to fully dry) the lid was refitted.



And sealed with clear silicon (I may have to replace this with something better).



Then the controller was refitted to the car.





The unit has now been in service for just over a week and has functioned perfectly although I'm going to keep my eye out for a spare, just in case!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Fantastic bit of work and saved you a few bob too, not to mention the satisfaction of sorting it yourself.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh wow! Another Peter SS special going on there. Well done!

At the same time I'm shocked. Cars are mobile computers these days and Audi isn't capable of handling electronic stuff long term. That's starting to become a headache.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, it's a bit disappointing that this has happened on a car that's only just over seven years old!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good work Peter. I really like these stories of using some knowledge and skill to fix something that the dealer would simply replace in return for lots of ££££££££ and not a great deal of thought or proper investigation.

Really satisfying too when you put it all back together and it works again.

There was a recent comment by someone on here about his Haldex controller casing being holed due to salt corrosion.
It's concerning that components such as this, mounted in very exposed positions, do not seem to have adequate protection from the elements.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Fortunately my humble TT doesn't have much electronics going on at the floor pan, except for the sensor after the catalytic converter. But if it would, I'd dive under there and investigate the possibilities for extra protection ASAP. As for now it seems the Haldex controller is starting to compete with the Bose amplifier about which is going to fail first. All well outside of warranty / goodwill period.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another cracking write up Peter 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------

